# Interval International membership comparison help



## BWC (Jul 3, 2011)

We are about to purchase our first timeshare and plan on purchasing getaways for ourselves and family. I read the Interval International post that gives good information on exchanges. I'm wondering about other benefits II offers and would like to find a side-by-side-by-side comparison of their 3 membership plans: Basic, Gold, and Platinum. I'd like to compare so I can make sure I get the best bang for my buck.

Does anyone know where I can find that? II doesn't seem to offer any information at all on their website for non-members.

Thanks!


----------



## BWC (Jul 3, 2011)

*My apologies moderator...*

I just found the Timesharing>Exchanging and Timesharing>Newbies message boards which is probably where my question should have been posted. Not sure where my post should be moved. Feel free to move my post if you can, otherwise let me know and I will re-post where appropriate.

Thanks.


----------



## DrBopp (Jul 5, 2011)

BWC said:


> We are about to purchase our first timeshare and plan on purchasing getaways for ourselves and family. I read the Interval International post that gives good information on exchanges. I'm wondering about other benefits II offers and would like to find a side-by-side-by-side comparison of their 3 membership plans: Basic, Gold, and Platinum. I'd like to compare so I can make sure I get the best bang for my buck.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find that? II doesn't seem to offer any information at all on their website for non-members.
> 
> Thanks!



They have a side by side comparision on the Intervaldworld site.

Gordon


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 5, 2011)

*Interval Membership*
Gives you access to vacation exchange, low cost Getaways, and more.
    Exchange
    Getaways
    Member Coupons
    Travel Insurance

*Gold Membership*
Enhances your membership with extra benefits and discounts.

    $25 Getaway Discount
    ShortStay ExchangeSM
    VIP Concierge SM
    Interval Options®

*Platinum Membership*
Gives you all the advantages of Interval Gold and so much more.

    $50 Getaway Discount
    Airport Lounge Membership
    Free Guest Certificates
    Priority Getaway Viewing

Cost:

*Basic*
This product is paid for by your home resort.  (I think it's $99/year or something like that if you buy a VOI that doesn't participate in SVN.)

Interval Gold® 
    5 Year
    $236 ($59 savings)
    3 Year
    $149 ($28 savings)
    2 Year
    $118
    1 Year
    $59

Interval Platinum
    5 Year
    $516 ($129 savings)
    3 Year
    $329 ($58 savings)
    2 Year
    $258
    1 Year
    $129


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 5, 2011)

Also note that II offers 2 years-for-1 deals and such, so be sure to query if there are any deals out there before signing up.


----------



## BWC (Jul 7, 2011)

*Home resort purchases basic membership?*



LisaRex said:


> *Interval Membership*
> 
> Cost:
> 
> ...



Lisa, does SDO purchase our basic membership? We just made an offer on a 1 BD Premium Villa, floating weeks 1-52. We were planning on becoming members of II, but assumed we would be paying for it.  Also, what's a VOI?



LisaRex said:


> Interval Gold®
> 5 Year
> $236 ($59 savings)
> 3 Year
> ...



The pricing above is different than what I've seen. Here is a link to an application I found online for II: http://www.intervalworld.com/pdf/iw/mem_enrollment.pdf. Can you point me in the right direction? Getting any info online has been difficult for me.

Thank you.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 7, 2011)

For info. about Starwood and II - go to the Owner Resources sticky at the top of the forum and then click on the exchanging subheading.

Starwood will not pay for your II membership - that is a perk that only mandatory resort owners receive and SDO is not mandatory (it doesn't have Staroptions on a resale.)  However, since you will save thousands by buying resale at SDO, you are not losing anything.

VOI = vacation ownership interval (1 week of timeshare ownership)


----------



## BWC (Jul 7, 2011)

*Thanks*



DeniseM said:


> For info. about Starwood and II - go to the Owner Resources sticky at the top of the forum and then click on the exchanging subheading.
> 
> Starwood will not pay for your II membership - that is a perk that only mandatory resort owners receive and SDO is not mandatory (it doesn't have Staroptions on a resale.)  However, since you will save thousands by buying resale at SDO, you are not losing anything.
> 
> VOI = vacation ownership interval (1 week of timeshare ownership)



Thank you Denise.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 7, 2011)

It's not unusual to see different prices to join II -- just take the best one and use it. I'd check the II section of Tug to see if there are any promos going on now for new II members.  Sometimes they offer 2 years for the price of 1, etc. 

I, personally, wouldn't realize any savings being a gold member vs. a regular member.  If you plan on purchasing multiple Getaways over 5 years, it might be worth it.  With a 1 one-bdrm EOY unit, you won't be doing a great deal of exchanges, so you won't realize any savings on exchange fees by paying the upgrade fee.


----------



## BWC (Jul 9, 2011)

*Thanks!*



LisaRex said:


> It's not unusual to see different prices to join II -- just take the best one and use it. I'd check the II section of Tug to see if there are any promos going on now for new II members.  Sometimes they offer 2 years for the price of 1, etc.



Great, Lisa. Thanks for your feedback


----------

